# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  دعوى فسخ عقد المقاولة وتعويض تأخير فى التنفيذ

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*دعوى فسخ عقد المقاولة وتعويض تأخير فى التنفيذ
أنه فى يوم ........ الموافق ..-..-.... الساعة ........ 
بناء على طلب السيد/ ........ ومهنته ........ المقيم برقم ........ شارع ........ قسم ........ محافظة ........ ومحله المختار مكتب الاستاذ ........ المحامى الكائن ........ 
 أنا ........ محضر محكمة ........ قد انتقلت الى محل أقامة : 
 السيد/ ........ المقاول المقيم يرقم ........ شارع ........ قسم ........ محافظة ........ مخاطبا ........ 

* *واعلنته بالاتى* * بموجب عقد مقاولة مؤرخ ..-..-.... مبرم فيما بين الطالب والمعلن اليه تضمن التزام الاخير بتشييد بناء عبارة عن ........ وفقا للمواصفات المبية بالعقد وبقائمة الشروط والمواصفات الملحقه به والتى تعتبر جزءا لا يتجزأ منه , ويتكون البناء من ........ وتعهد المعلن اليه باحضار المواد والمعدات اللازمة لتنفيذ المقاولة , وقد تضمن البند رقم ........ اتمام كافة الاعمال وفقا لما تضمنه العقد خلال أجل غايته ..-..-.... من تاريخ التعاقد , وبذلك تكون مدة التنفيذ ........ شهرا . 
 وإذ قاربت المدة المحددة لانهاء الاعمال وتسليمها على الانهاء دون تنفيذ الا نسبة لا تجاوز ........ % من جمله الاعمال مما يقطع باستحالة اتمامها فى الموعد المتفق عليه وفقا لطبيعتها وامكانيات المعلن اليه الواضحة من اعمال التنفيذ المتقدمة , ومن ثم يحق للطالب ان يبادر الى طلب فسخ عقد المقاولة والتعويض دون انتظار لحلول الاجل المتفق عليه طبقا لنظرية الجحود المبتسر . 
ولما كانت الاضرار التى حاقت بالطالب تتمثل فى ........ ويقدر الطالب مبلغا وقدرة ........ جنيها كتعويض من شأنه جبر هذه الاضرار , ويركن فى اثبات عناصره الى كافة طرق الاثبات المقررة قانونا . 
* * بناء عليه* *انا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى تاريخة الى محل اقامة المعلن اليه واعلنته بصورة من هذا وكلفته بالحضور امام محكمة ........ الدائرة ........ بمقرها الكائن بشارع ........ وذلك بجلستها المنعقدة علنا فى يوم ........ الموافق ..-..-.... الساعة ........ ليسمع الحكم بفسخ عقد المقاولة المؤرخ ..-..-.... والزام المعلن اليه بأن يدفع للطالب مبلغ ........ جنيها على سبيل التعويض , مع المصاريف ومقابل أتعاب المحاماه وشمول الحكم بالنفاذ المعجل بلا كفالة . 
مع حفظ كافة الحقوق , ولاجل العلم : 		*
* 			 				__________________*

----------

